

A top obstetrician on why men should NEVER be at the birth of their child - Alex3917
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/femail/article.html?in_article_id=559913&in_page_id=1879

======
pchristensen
I wish he would have mentioned his thoughts on men at C-sections. I've been at
two of those and it was way different than how a natural delivery is
described.

